# Daily Smile, Fighter versus Transport



## observor 69 (4 Apr 2007)

A C-130 was lumbering along when a cocky CF-18 flashed by. The jet jockey decided
to show off.

The fighter jock told the C-130 pilot, "watch this!" and promptly went into a barrel roll followed by a steep climb. He then finished with a sonic boom as he broke the sound barrier.

The CF-18 pilot asked the C-130 pilot what he thought of that?
The C-130 pilot said, "That was impressive, but watch this!"
The C-130 droned along for about 5 minutes and then the C-130 pilot came back 
on and said "What did you think of that?" 
Puzzled, the CF-18 pilot asked, "What the hell did you do?"

The C-130 pilot chuckled. 

"I stood up, stretched my legs, went to the back, took a piss, then 
got a cup of coffee and a cinnamon bun."


----------



## gaspasser (4 Apr 2007)

Dude, I told that same joke in the joke thread....


----------



## observor 69 (4 Apr 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Dude, I told that same joke in the joke thread....



Sorry BYT, but it is funny.    

Could you give me a link to the "joke thread" BYT? I can't find it with search.   ???

Thanks.


----------

